# السيد المسيح فوق الزمان



## النهيسى (17 سبتمبر 2009)

السيد المسيح فوق الزمان

لقداسه البابا شنودة الثالث


1 نستطيع أن نستنتج أن السيد فوق الزمن من قوله لليهود:

" قبل أن يكون إبراهيم أنا كائن" (يو8: 58).

ومعنى هذا أن له وجوداً وكياناً قبل مولده بالجسد بالآف السنين، قبل أبينا إبراهيم، وقد فهم اليهود من هذا أنه يتحدث ضمناً عن لاهوته، لذلك " رفعوا حجارة ليرجموه" (يو8: 59).



2 وصرح أيضاً أنه قبل جده داود:

فمع أنه من نسل داود حسب الجسد، إلا أنه قال في سفر الرؤيا " أنا يسوع... أنا أصل وذرية داود" (رؤ22: 16). وعبارة ذرية داود مفهومة وواضحة، لأنه من نسله، ولكن كلمة (أصل) هنا، تعنى أنه كان موجوداً قبل داود... وقد شهد بهذا أيضاً أحد الكهنة الجالسين حول العرش الإلهي، فقال ليوحنا الرائي " هوذا قد غلب الأسد الذى من سبط يهوذا، أصل داود" (رؤ5: 5)...



3 وهو أيضاً قبل كوكب الصبح:

إن الكتاب يعطيه وجوداً قبل داود ويهوذا وإبراهيم، فيقول له الرب في المزمور " من البطن قبل كوكب الصبح ولدتك" (مز110: 3).



4 بل هو قبل العالم وقبل كل الدهور.

هكذا في مناجاته للآب في (يو17: 5) يقول له " مجدني أنت أيها الآب عند ذاتك، بالمجد الذى كان لي عندك قبل كون العالم" (يو17: 5). ويقول له أيضاً " لأنك أحببتني قبل إنشاء العالم" (يو17: 24). إذن فهو موجود قبل إنشاء العالم.



5 هو قبل الخليقة، التى به قد خلقت:

ففي حديث القديس بولس الرسول عنه باعتباره " صورة الله غير المنظور" (كو1: 15) قال " الكل به وله قد خلق. الذى هو قبل كل شئ، وفيه يقوم الكل" (كو1: 16، 17). إذن فهو كائن قبل كل شئ. لماذا؟ لأن الكل به قد خلق.


6 وطبعاً كونه قد خلق كل شئ، يعنى أنه كائن قبل كل شئ.

ذلك يقول القديس يوحنا الإنجيلي " كل شئ به كان، وبغيره لم يكن شئ مما كان" (يو1: 3). وقال " في العالم كان، والعالم به كون" (يو1: 10). مادام العالم به كون، إذن هو قبل كون العالم، وقبل كل شئ.

7 بل إن وجوده أزلى (منذ الأزل).

لعل أوضح ما قيل عن وجوده قبل الزمن، نبوءة ميخا النبى الذى يقول " وأنت صغيرة أن تكونى بين ألوف يهوذا، فمنك يخرج لي الذى يكون متسلطاً على إسرائيل. ومخارجه منذ القديم منذ أيام الأزل" (مى5: 2).

وهنا يصفه بالأزليه، وهي من صفات الله وحده. فما معنى عبارة " مخارجه من القديم منذ أيام الأزل " معناها هو الآتى:


8 أنه خرج من الآب منذ الأزل، أي ولد من الآب منذ الأزل،

باعتباره الابن في الثالوث القدوس، إنه عقل الله الناطق. وعقل الله كائن فيه منذ الأزل وهو حكمة الله (1كو1: 24)، وحكمة الله كائنة فيه منذ الأزل.

ومادامت الأزليه صفة من صفات الله وحده، فهذا دليل أكيد على لاهوت المسيح، لأنه أزلى، فوق الزمن.

9 وله أيضاً صفة الأبدية:

ولعل صفة الأبدية فيه تتضح من قول الرسول " يسوع المسيح هو هو أمساً واليوم وإلى الأبد" (عب13: 8). وقول المسيح لتلاميذه " ها أنا معكم كل الأيام وإلى انقضاء الدهر" (متى28: 20).

وعن هذه الأبدية يقول عنه دانيال النبى " سلطانه أبدي ما لن يزول. وملكوته ما لا ينقرض" (دا7: 14).




الله هو الموجود في كل مكان



1 الوجود في كل مكان صفة من صفات الله وحده.

وهكذا يقول له داود النبي " أين أذهب من روحك، ومن وجهك أين أهرب؟ إن صعدت إلى السموات فأنت هناك. وإن فرشت في الهاوية فها أنت. إن أخذت جناحى الصبح، وسكنت في أقاصى البحر، فهناك أيضاً تهدينى يدك وتمسكني يمينك" (مز139: 7 10).


2 الكائن الموجود في كل مكان، لاشك أنه كائن غير محدود.


والله هو الكائن الوحيد غير المحدود. وعلى ذلك تكون هذه صفة خاصة به وحده. إذ لا يوجد كائن سواه غير محدود. إن الله في السماء، وفي نفس الوقت على الأرض. لأن السماء هي كرسيه، والأرض هي موضع قدميه" (متى5: 34: 35)، (اش66: 1). وما وجود الله في أماكن العبادة سوى نوع من وجوده العام. وهكذا قال له سليمان الحكيم عند تدشين الهيكل " هوذا السموات وسماء السموات لا تسعك، فكم بالأقل هذا البيت الذى بنيت" (1مل8: 27).


3 ولا يمكن لكائن آخر غير الله أن يوجد في كل مكان،

وإلا أصبح هو الآخر غير محدود، بينما هذه هي إحدى الصفات المميزة لله وحده. فإن استطعنا أن نثبت أن المسيح موجود في كل مكان، أمكن بذلك اثبات لاهوته.



المسيح موجود في كل مكان


1 إنه بعد المؤمنين به وعداً لا يستطيع أن يصرح به سوي الله وحده.

فهو يقول لهم " حيثما اجتمع اثنان أو ثلاثة باسمى، هناك أكون في وسطهم" (متى18: 20).

ومعنى هذا أن السيد المسيح موجود في كل بقاع الأرض، إذ قد انتشرت الكنيسة حتى وصلت إلى أقاصى الأرض. تصور يوم الأحد مثلاً، والمسيحيون في العالم كله مجتمعون باسم المسيح في صلواتهم في الكنائس، والمسيح وسطهم في كل مكان يصلون فيه... ألا يعنى هذا أنه موجود في كل مكان على الأرض.



2 وفي نفس الوقت الذى يحدد فيه كل الأرض، هو موجود أيضاً في السماء،

إذ قد صعد إلى السماء كما رآه الرسل (أع1: 9)، وهو عن يمين الآب كما رآه اسطفانوس (أع7: 56).



3 وهو في نفس الوقت في الفردوس،

مع الذين انتقلوا من عالمنا، ودليلنا على ذلك قوله للص اليمين " اليوم تكون معى في الفردوس" (لو23: 43). وأيضاً قول القديس بولس الرسول " لي اشتهاء أن أنطلق وأكون مع المسيح، فذاك أفضل جداً" (فى1: 23).

وهذا اثبات أن الذين ينطلقون من الجسد، يكونون مع المسيح في الفردوس، بينما هو مع المؤمنين المجاهدين على الأرض.



4 السيد المسيح موجود إذن في السماء، وعلى الأرض،

وحيثما ينتظر الأبرار، وهذا يتفق مع وعده للكنيسة حينما قال " وها أنا معكم كل الأيام وإلى انقضاء الدهر" (متى28: 20).


5 وفي حديث السيد المسيح مع نيقوديموس، صرح بهذه الحقيقة،

فقال له " ليس أحد صعد إلى السماء، إلا الذى نزل من السماء، ابن الإنسان الذى هو في السماء" (يو3: 13). أي أنه كان في السماء فس نفس الوقت الذى كان فيه يكلم نيقوديموس على الأرض.

فهو على الأرض يكلم نيقوديموس، وهو الذى صعد إلى السماء وهو موجود في نفس الوقت في السماء.



6 والسيد المسيح ليس فقط موجوداً على الأرض حينما اجتمع اثنان أو ثلاثة باسمه،

بل هو أيضاً موجود في قلب كل مؤمن محب له. وفي ذلك يقول " إن أحبني أحد يحفظ كلامي، ويحبه أبى، وإليه نأتى، وعنده نصنع منزلاً" (يو 14: 23) أي أن كل إنسان محب لله هو بيت للمسيح، ينزل للسيد في قلبه ويعيش معه في كل مكان يحل فيه، وفي كل أقامته وتنقلاته، وهكذا استطاع بولس الرسول أن يقول:

" أحيا لا أنا، بل المسيح يحيا في" (غل2: 20).



7 والسيد المسيح لا يوجد فقط حيثما يوجد الأبرار القديسون.

بل أيضاً في الأمكنة التى ضل فيها الأشرار، يبحث عنهم ويفتقدهم ويقرع على أبواب قلوبهم. وهكذا يقول " هأنذا واقف على الباب واقرع. إن سمع أحد صوتي وفتح الباب أدخل وأتعشى معه وهو معي" (رؤ3: 20).



# استنتاج :

ثابت من كل الكلام الذي قلناه أن السيد المسيح كائن غير محدود، موجود في كل مكان:

في السماء وفي الفردوس، وفي نفس الوقت على الأرض، في أماكن العبادة، وفي اجتماعات المؤمنين، وفي قلوب محبيه. كما أنه يقرع على أبواب قلوب الضالين والمبتعدين عن وصاياه. ينتقل مع كل إنسان حيثما انتقل، ويكون معه وهو مستقر هو مع الأحياء، ومع الذين انتقلوا أيضاً.

كل هذا لا ينطبق إلا على  الله. ​​


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (17 سبتمبر 2009)

> # استنتاج :
> 
> ثابت من كل الكلام الذي قلناه أن السيد المسيح كائن غير محدود، موجود في كل مكان:
> 
> في السماء وفي الفردوس، وفي نفس الوقت على الأرض، في أماكن العبادة، وفي اجتماعات المؤمنين، وفي قلوب محبيه. كما أنه يقرع على أبواب قلوب الضالين والمبتعدين عن وصاياه. ينتقل مع كل إنسان حيثما انتقل، ويكون معه وهو مستقر هو مع الأحياء، ومع الذين انتقلوا أيضاً.


 
استنتاج جدا حلو 

موضوع مفيد 
شكرا لك 
تحيتي ​


----------



## kalimooo (17 سبتمبر 2009)

موضوع رائع جداااا اخي النهيسى

شكرااااا جزيلا

ربنا يبارك مجهودك


----------



## KOKOMAN (17 سبتمبر 2009)

موضوع جميل 
تسلم ايدك 
ميررررررسى على الموضوع 
ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك​


----------



## النهيسى (17 سبتمبر 2009)

_شكرا جدا للمرور الرااائع الرب يباركك​_


----------



## النهيسى (17 سبتمبر 2009)

منتهى الشكر للمرور المميز جدا​


----------



## ava_kirolos_son (20 سبتمبر 2009)

فمع أنه من نسل داود حسب الجسد، إلا أنه قال في سفر الرؤيا " أنا يسوع... أنا أصل وذرية داود" (رؤ22: 16). وعبارة ذرية داود مفهومة وواضحة، لأنه من نسله، ولكن كلمة (أصل) هنا، تعنى أنه كان موجوداً قبل داود... وقد شهد بهذا أيضاً أحد الكهنة الجالسين حول العرش الإلهي، فقال ليوحنا الرائي " هوذا قد غلب الأسد الذى من سبط يهوذا، أصل داود" (رؤ5: 5)...


موضوع في منتهي الروعه والاتقان

ربنا يبارك حياتك ويعوض تعب محبتك

سلام السيد المسيح


----------



## النهيسى (21 سبتمبر 2009)

_* مرور كريم وغااالى


 شكرا 


العدرامعاكم​*_


----------



## Dr Fakhry (22 سبتمبر 2009)

موضوع رائع جدا ومميز شكرا لمجهودك الرب يبارك حياتك


----------

